# Re-motoring a sunset C-16



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, i am re-building a brass sunset C-16 and i need to replace the old motor, what would be the best replacement? Thanks
~Sean


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go for a Pitman or Bueler(LGB) (or possibly the large motor from Hartland, made by Globe). 
I have on of these KTM C-16s as well, very smooth runner, but the motor is chronically under powered. Gearbox is fine. 

Never got round top changing the motor, but that would be the way to go. 

David.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the new Aristo drive?


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

New (or old) Aristo drive has a much shorter wheel base to the Sunset C-16, not only since the Sunset was 1:22.5 scale, while the Delton was 1:24, but also since the Delton/Aristo has shorter than scale wheelbase for 2' radius curves. The Sunset only needs a new motor with more torque. 

David.


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks David, where should i look to find the LGB motor? 

Sean.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe contact Watts train store about it. Need to open up the loco and see how much length you can put in. I think there is plenty of room, but haven't had her opened up in a while. I used be able to buy LGB motors from Trainworld, but with LGB gone, I dont know if they still supply them. 

David.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

It is my understanding that Train-Li has the spare parts for LGB in the us. Contact Axle, I am sure he can help you out. 

Bob C.


----------



## S.B.A. (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Guys, should have her put back together in a week or so.


----------

